# Beautiful Sunset Tuesday Night. (PIX)



## Rebbetzin (Sep 10, 2010)

Here are a series of photos of the sky as the sun was going down.


















I should have gone outside the goatpen to take that last photo!!

Isn't it pretty. One thing we do have, is nice sunsets.


----------



## miron28 (Sep 11, 2010)

that is amazing


----------



## glenolam (Sep 11, 2010)

We visited my sister in Phoenix last year at the end of September and every night we saw the most amazing sunsets - must be that time of year!


----------



## Zephyr Farms (Sep 11, 2010)

Wow that is gorgeous!


----------

